
Machine Learning: A Simple Neural Network - allanmacgregor
http://coderoncode.com/machine/learning/2016/06/06/machine-learning-a-simple-neural-network.html
======
VOYD
LOL "A Simple Neural Network". Good, I don't like the complex kind ;)

